# USB drive [solved]

## era

Hi, I know this topic is at a hundred different places.. I just don't seem to understand what is wrong, i run gentoo 2.6.30 (recently updated)

now my usb-drive doesn't automount like it use to do under XFCE 4.6. when I plug  a usb stick in i can se it :

```

lsusb

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002  

Bus 004 Device 004: ID 13fe:1a00 Kingston Technology Company Inc. 512MB/1GB Flash Drive

....

  

```

from dmesg tail i get:

```

[ 1509.144936] usb usb4: usb resume

[ 1509.144945] usb usb4: wakeup_rh

[ 1509.176907] hub 4-0:1.0: hub_resume

[ 1509.176925] uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.2: port 1 portsc 0093,00

[ 1509.176934] hub 4-0:1.0: port 1: status 0101 change 0001

[ 1509.277911] hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0002 evt 0000

[ 1509.277934] hub 4-0:1.0: port 1, status 0101, change 0000, 12 Mb/s

[ 1509.379890] usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

[ 1509.513893] usb 4-1: not running at top speed; connect to a high speed hub

[ 1509.527889] usb 4-1: default language 0x0409

[ 1509.542896] usb 4-1: New USB device found, idVendor=13fe, idProduct=1a00

[ 1509.542903] usb 4-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[ 1509.542908] usb 4-1: Product: DataTraveler 2.0

[ 1509.542912] usb 4-1: Manufacturer: Kingston

[ 1509.542915] usb 4-1: SerialNumber: 5B691E891762

[ 1509.543045] usb 4-1: uevent

[ 1509.543080] usb 4-1: usb_probe_device

[ 1509.543086] usb 4-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[ 1509.547871] usb 4-1: adding 4-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[ 1509.547936] usb 4-1:1.0: uevent

[ 1509.547986] usb-storage 4-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[ 1509.547996] usb-storage 4-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[ 1509.551700] scsi3 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

[ 1509.552485] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '004'

[ 1509.552561] hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1509.552585] usb-storage: device found at 4

[ 1509.552588] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

[ 1514.556121] scsi 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Kingston DataTraveler 2.0 PMAP PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

[ 1514.556348] scsi 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

[ 1514.556751] usb-storage: device scan complete

```

when i try to mount...

```

mount /dev/sg1 /mnt/usbdisk/

mount: /dev/sg1 is not a block device

```

is all I get... incredibly annoying.

I don't understand everything but I have udev, hald and dbus installed.

Any help on this would be awesome!!!

----------

## nixnut

take a look at the output of 'cat /proc/partitions'. You'll probably find that usb stick as sda, sdb, sdc or sd... etc (depending on how many scsi and sata drives you have)

----------

## era

I only have my one PATA disk, hda (1-9) there... nothing else unfortunately

----------

## cach0rr0

not that this uses different data, but what about

```

fdisk -l

```

anything show up?

Is it something silly like not having USB Mass Storage support built into the kernel?

----------

## dmpogo

 *era wrote:*   

> I only have my one PATA disk, hda (1-9) there... nothing else unfortunately

 

Look at ls /dev/sd* after you sitck in the USB stick.  With only one PATA disk i would expect the stick to get /dev/sda(1-)  partitionsLast edited by dmpogo on Sun Aug 23, 2009 11:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nixnut

Make sure your kernel has all the necessary drivers including scsi disk support (sd_mod if you build it as a module)

```
Device Drivers  --->

    SCSI device support  --->

        <*> SCSI disk support 

```

----------

## era

thanks guys, I did a full reinstall on my new machine and everything seems to work, i guess it all was I forgot the scsi support.... stupid connection there..

----------

## dmpogo

 *era wrote:*   

> thanks guys, I did a full reinstall on my new machine and everything seems to work, i guess it all was I forgot the scsi support.... stupid connection there..

 

Great !

It would be very helpful then if you mark the post [SOLVED] by manually editing the subject line.

----------

